

Screening Protests Grow as Holiday Crunch Looms - hrq
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/16/business/16road.html?_r=1

======
mirkules
As any security expert knows, a chaotic checkpoint is a security problem. "If
terrorists can anticipate that, it gives them an opportunity" to try to evade
various layers of security by creating an incident for diversion, Mr. Pistole
said. "And what would this do for travel plans for Thanksgiving? Are people
going to miss flights because there are long backups, because other people are
protesting?"

This just sounds like fear-mongering. Even if people miss their flights, it's
the TSA that should be blamed not the protesters.

~~~
ktsmith
It's all fear mongering, and I would not be surprised if the "enhanced" pat
downs are just an intimidation tactic to get people to use the scanners
without complaint. The timing of the rollout of the new pat down methodology
seems like a response to the negative feelings about the scanners.

~~~
lusis
Various TSA agents have explicity said off-record that the patdowns are an
attempt to force people to use the backscatters.

